

How to use GitHub effectively for your project - franckcuny
http://lumberjaph.net/dancer/2011/03/06/how_to_use_github_effectively_for_your_project.html

======
thurn
Feature and Review branches are a great idea. It just makes it so easy to work
in parallel on different things, and to context-switch when you get blocked.
Honestly, I can't remember how we used to solve these problems with SVN. If
you're in the middle of developing a feature and need to wait for someone to
get back to you, the options for switching to a different feature with SVN are
pretty limited.

------
icco
This is interesting. What I'm curious about though, is how does this workflow
scale to thirty developers? 100?

I tend to believe with six people or less, you can really work together with
any system and it will work fine. Some will obviously require more work than
others, but once you get to a larger team, some systems just won't work,
AFAIK.

~~~
mkilling
From my experience with working with 50+ developers, organized into teams of
3-8 people: Feature branches are the way to go. We used an adapted version of
the git-flow workflow and it does scale pretty nicely.

~~~
SkyMarshal
I like Gitflow alot, how did you guys adapt it? Was anything major required to
get it to scale up to 50+?

~~~
mkilling
We experimented with team branches to integrate work of the subteams before
merging into develop, but that did not work out very well

------
codenerdz
We also follow feature development workflow with git:

[http://reinh.com/blog/2009/03/02/a-git-workflow-for-agile-
te...](http://reinh.com/blog/2009/03/02/a-git-workflow-for-agile-
teams.html#feature-development)

